# Sweepers (windrowing style)



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm just curious... how many people on here use a power sweeper with no vaccuum? I'm talking about the tractor mounted rotary brooms. Obviously they aren't great for keeping the dust down, but I was just wondering how effective they are.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I have one. Great for sweeping up streets. But thats about it. I am planning to get a 15 gallon atv sprayer from tsc to mount to it. For dust control. Mine is a 3pt mount that swings towards the tractor. Its great because you can drive forwards when running it. Bad part is the tractor and I get covered in dirt and dust.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Any idea how well it would work with the water? (ie: have you tried hosing the work area down first?) Does it just push everything aside, even the 'mud'?


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

I use A bobcat 743, with 3 types of sweeping attactments. A power angle broom for curbs, windrowing lite material. A forward broom for lite to medium material. And A reverse broom for heavy packed marerial, mud, big rocks, thatching grass. All the brooms have 3 -5 sprayers on them for dust control. The bobcat has a 30 gallon water tank system on it with finger tip control.
All in all its a great system for spring clean up. It works best when the material A little damp to real dry.


----------

